# The reddit Jenny/Carly saga...



## tulsy (Nov 30, 2012)

Anyone following this train wreck?


```
http://www.reddit.com/r/tifu/comments/2snn0q/tifu_by_reading_my_wifes_text_messages_shes/
```
Kinda blowing up at the moment...real nightmare IF it's true.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Sooo... both his wife and his brother's wife are cheating... with the same guy...?


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Read the first couple of pages. Total troll!


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

"Sooo... both his wife and his brother's wife are cheating... with the same guy...?"

No...according to his posts they both went away for a girl's weekend and ended up sleeping with 2 guys, including swapping POSOMs several times.

I saw a news story on this A 'live blog' yesterday and went to Reddit and read it.

Personally, I strongly suspect its fake.

The whole story moves VERY fast (confirmation to confrontation, to divorce attorney all in ONE WEEKEND).

And the whole narrative reads almost like a screenplay or book narrative to me...lots of cliched behavior.

Plus, at the end of one of his posts I saw a disclaimer that if anyone wanted to use the story (which he says is true) for a book or film, they need to contact him first to get permission.

I would be tremendously surprised to learn that it ends up being real.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Amplexor said:


> Read the first couple of pages. Total troll!


Ban amp for calling troll.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Definately trolling.

Damn entertaining trolling though.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

I know how I felt when I found out I was being cheated on, the world fell out of my a**, it consumed me totally, no time to think of a rational thought yet alone type eloquently every 10 mins updating the world about cooking someone breakfast.

Not buying but it's still a good read non the less.


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

tacoma said:


> Definately trolling.
> 
> Damn entertaining trolling though.


I only found the first two parts of the story. I have no idea how it all came out but I suspected that the two women turn out to be sisters separated at birth and the entire escapade was to reunite with their lost brothers.

It's a Disney film.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

Dyokemm said:


> I saw a news story on this A 'live blog' yesterday and went to Reddit and read it.
> 
> Personally, I strongly suspect its fake.
> 
> The whole story moves VERY fast (confirmation to confrontation, to divorce attorney all in ONE WEEKEND).


Don't forget the best part when he hired a second PI, after the first one had to mysteriously leave, at the most important moment of catching them in the act.

I almost posted this as well, then I read the entire story.


----------



## G.J. (Nov 4, 2014)

Now why don't posters on here post every hour on the hour and have it all go on over a few days....oh wait.....this is a real site for Infidelity problems :slap:


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

phillybeffandswiss said:


> Don't forget the best part when he hired a second PI, after the first one had to mysteriously leave, at the most important moment of catching them in the act.
> 
> I almost posted this as well, then I read the entire story.


I saw it last week on Daily Mail UK, and at first thought it had merit. That thought didn't last long. Developed way too fast.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

G.J. said:


> Now why don't posters on here post every hour on the hour and have it all go on over a few days....oh wait.....this is a real site for Infidelity problems :slap:


LOL. Oh we've had a few and some ended up being legit.


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)

Daaaaaammn! I should have live blogged my D-day!! 

Too bad I was too busy trying to think of a painless way to kill myself at the time.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

"I only found the first two parts of the story. I have no idea how it all came out but I suspected that the two women turn out to be sisters separated at birth and the entire escapade was to reunite with their lost brothers.

It's a Disney film."

Sydney....you had me spitting my drink on my keyboard with this.

Thanks a lot


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Dyokemm said:


> "I only found the first two parts of the story. I have no idea how it all came out but I suspected that the two women turn out to be sisters separated at birth and the entire escapade was to reunite with their lost brothers.
> 
> It's a Disney film."
> 
> ...


Have to give him credit with the details though:lol::lol:


----------



## DadOfFour (Mar 13, 2013)

phillybeffandswiss said:


> Don't forget the best part when he hired a second PI, after the first one had to mysteriously leave, at the most important moment of catching them in the act.
> 
> I almost posted this as well, then I read the entire story.



And how lucky was he that the second PI could live video feed him everything in real time, just like the first?


----------



## happi_g_more2 (Jan 27, 2014)

So successful that it, as a reddit post none the less, got press!! Fox news and SFGate
Husband catches wife cheating, posts live updates on Reddit| Latest News Videos | Fox News


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Q tip said:


> Ban amp for calling troll.


You'll have to petition the other mods. I'd do it myself but am afraid I might enjoy it too much. If I enjoy it too much I might not pay enough attention to the members of TAM and deny them a proper banning every now and again. It would be unhealthy for the relationship because it would be selfish on my part. Kinda like masturbation.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Post is gone, all 3 of them. And the username has been deleted on reddit.

Guy or girl was a pretty good writer if it's a troll post. When he put the disclaimer for movie/book/any rights, that was it for me.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Here's the final segment for those curious enough. Someone on reddit took a screenshot.


----------



## Clay2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

Who really logs this much when there heart is being ripped out. I was not even able to think straight or sit still while my life was being ripped apart. 

If it is real all I can say wow. It just doesn't sound like it is. 

Clay


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Writes british, spells american...


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Weve had more interesting affairs here.

Gno andt toxic friends. Nope never seen that here.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

weightlifter said:


> Weve had more interesting affairs here.
> 
> Gno andt toxic friends. Nope never seen that here.


I think I have Jenny's number...
it's 867-5309


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

tom67 said:


> I think I have Jenny's number...
> it's 867-5309


that made me spray my coffee :rofl:


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

I think the guy's brother is a fool if he didn't think Carly didn't cheat but I didn't see any of the link after the 18th. At least the guy is decisive on getting a divorce. What a horrible story. Hopefully it's false


----------



## BWBill (Jan 30, 2013)

BS on the whole officer coming to the door with her while she explained she was getting a restraining order. That's not how it works.


----------



## JMGrey (Dec 19, 2012)

weightlifter said:


> Writes british, spells american...


This is common in expats living in the U.S. They get tired of having their spelling corrected, so they adopt American spellings. Despite this, word choice and sentence structure tend to stay fairly anglicised. I'm not suggesting that's the case here but it does happen.


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

BWBill said:


> BS on the whole officer coming to the door with her while she explained she was getting a restraining order. That's not how it works.


Could be a cop she knows. I have seen stuff like that before... Not really on duty, just posing. Probably not legal, but....


----------



## altawa (Jan 4, 2015)

tom67 said:


> I think I have Jenny's number...
> it's 867-5309


"I got it!"


----------



## altawa (Jan 4, 2015)

naiveonedave said:


> Could be a cop she knows. I have seen stuff like that before... Not really on duty, just posing. Probably not legal, but....


It would be legal, but most likely not within policy of the agency. That being said, it would also be dumb as hell.

I say it is fake.


----------



## G.J. (Nov 4, 2014)

tom67 said:


> I think I have Jenny's number...
> it's 867-5309


Hey I tried that 

I got the dog compound


----------



## oldmittens (Dec 2, 2011)

The hole thing if anyone's interested.

https://13834da994f7dfe001c3d68ddf0...m/host/0B79nBhJwyUOuc09nTlA3ZUQzSTg/mlsn.html


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

weightlifter said:


> Writes british, spells american...


... Thinks French.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

weightlifter said:


> Writes british, spells american...


Oh, Weightlifter... Haven't we had that person canned by our moderators for posting less than truthful posts at TAM?

Same person, perhaps?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

tom67 said:


> I think I have Jenny's number...
> it's 867-5309


I wonder how many people who actually had that number wanted to kill the band because of all the crank calls...

Hello
Is Jenny home?
There is no Jenny here....
Are you sure (snickers), guess wrong number.

Ring/ring
Rinse/repeat...
Throws phone at wall


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

It would make one hell of a jerry springer type show.

Hire the best PIs tO follow...


----------

